# Buying, registering, driving a vehicle in SA



## Africanuck (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all - first post. Be gentle.

I've been here for a fe months now. My work permit has come through. And risking my life on the N1 on a Vuka is proving to be a less-than-ideal way to wake up in the morning.

So I'm looking to buy a car. 

Problem? I don't know if I'll be able to, as I was foolish enough to leave good old Canada without getting an international driver's license/permit.

I've been looking high and low for info, and this is what I've been told:
My Canadian license is sufficient to drive here.
I need to get a 'Traffic Register Certificate' to register the vehicle and I only need two photos and my passport to do so.
Getting insurance shouldn't be a problem if I have my passport and local bank accounts.

This all sounds wonderfully good. But if there's one thing I've learned over the last few months, it's that people in call centres are sometimes...misinformed.

Can anyone confirm the info above? Share their own experience? Maybe provide the inside scoop?

Many thanks.
Africanuck


----------



## Contractor (May 11, 2008)

Hi,

It may be worthwhile to go to an "AA" (Automobile Associaion) office and ask them.

It may be an option..


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Africanuck,unless things have changed drastically,you will need the cars registration certificate,a roadworthy certificate(dont buy a car without one) the licence disc or receipt to prove that the car is licenced up to date,the previous owners signature on the transfer paper form,two Passport sized photos,identification such as your passport.

Garages normally do this for you and I would strongly suggest you work/buy through a reputable Car dealer rather than buying privately.


----------

